# Royal oak horizontal smoker grill



## skull fish (Sep 30, 2011)

On sale at cabela's, hamburg,pa store only, far as I know. I will try posting a pic later, 399.79 in camping.item no/03257840 
Royal Oak Offset Charcoal Grill 20x42, may have to bite the bullet on this deal, was 500.00 . Google the code number it will come up

15-gauge, .06"-thick steel housing
1,053-sq.-in. cooking surface
Porcelain-coated cooking grates
Smoke box
Easy-reading temperature gauge
Get it piping hot for some delectable slow-smoking, Texas-style fixings or good old-fashioned American grilling. Its 15-gauge, .06"-thick steel housing offers a rock-solid construction for seasons of cooking use. The 20" x 42" medium-gauge smoker has a total 1,053-sq.-in. cooking surface, including 738 sq. in. in the main cooking area and 315 sq. in. the secondary area. Porcelain-coated cooking grates are rust-resistant and easy to clean. Firebox features heavy-duty charcoal grates, warming plate and an ash door for easy cleanout. Smoke box features warming platform for extra convenience. Heavy-duty, 10" steel wheels make it a breeze to move around the patio. Sturdy legs have a 3" diameter and are capped to keep it grounded in place. Easy-reading temperature gauge. Heavy-duty metal spring handles. Stamped steel slat front shelves. Light assembly required. Imported.
Weight: 299 lbs.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 30, 2011)

comes up empty


----------



## skull fish (Sep 30, 2011)

http://outdoorcampshop.com/s/1/p/03257840/d/21
Try this one, hope it works


----------



## skull fish (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## skull fish (Sep 30, 2011)

It has the ugly word attached to it:........IMPORTED! Well you experienced guys decide, its up for grabs.... and if you been to cabelas, they like to move merchandise... if its sitting, they will price it to move...! and back it up for a return.... even in the bargain basement...


----------



## skull fish (Oct 27, 2011)

What is a good link on the forum to Learn about these stick burners? any imput appriciated....Been Looking... did my homework with other style smokers, uds, gasers. etc

Positives- negs...

Thanks

Skull fish


----------



## skull fish (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 29, 2011)

skull fish said:


> What is a good link on the forum to Learn about these stick burners? any imput appriciated....Been Looking... did my homework with other style smokers, uds, gasers. etc
> 
> Positives- negs...
> 
> ...


You'll have to tend the fire, but that is not a down side IMHO.


----------



## ugaboz (Oct 30, 2011)

nice


----------

